# Making Progress :)



## lacysmommy (Jun 2, 2017)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful posts and stickies. We've now had Lacy about a month and everything is going well. She is slowly warming to the idea of eating fresh foods in the morning, though I still sprinkle and mix in a small amount of seed to get her going. We've got Lacy up to mouthing, broccoli, fresh corn off the cob (raw organic), multi-colored types of peppers, pear (as a treat). We keep the canary sized fruit pellets in the cage at all times, and I give her a seed mix (oat groats, four different types of millet, and some other seeds) in the evening. She still doesn't seem to mess with the cuttle bone much, though we keep it in at all times. I've also added a toy with mineral block chews on it, though she also doesn't mess with it much either. We changed out her perches, and now she has a variety of wooden perches to go to. As for taming, when we got her she wouldn't have much to do with us. I've slowly gotten her to step up on a finger near her perches, and sometimes can move her from perch to perch. Though she frequently will hop right back off. She will also now eat some treat millet while sitting in my hand, and I've slowly been able to mover her out of the cage while on my hand and eating, but not far from the entrance or she gets very nervous. She is also much more vocal, espcially when I'm in the room and it is meal time  She doesn't seem to play with the toys much yet, and seems content to sit and watch us or my daughter most of the time. She is such a delight and i've learned so much from reading the excellent advice on here, though I still can't seem to get links from photobucket to work


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though you are doing a great job with Lacy! :thumbup:

Don't worry about her use of the cuttlebone and mineral block.
When Lacy's body needs those minerals, she will use them at that time.

Try using Imgur instead of PhotoBucket to upload images to Talk Budgies.

Setting up an Imgur account is free.
Once you upload the picture(s) into Imgur, you can then generate codes for use in different applications.

In the list you'll see:
Linked BBCode (message boards)

Copy and paste the link in the box under that heading into your post.

You can use the "Test Forum" as a place to practice uploading to Talk Budgies if you'd like.

Best wishes!*


----------

